# Lernen



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Hallou.
Morgen steht Chemiearbeit an... ich fang heute an zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Seid ihr auch so ein Aufschieber und lernt einen Tag oder zwei davor und wie wirkt sich das auf eure Noten aus?
Bei mri ists so:
Ich fang nen Tag vorher an und schreibe meistens 2 oder 3. Aber ich merke schon, dass ich hätte vllt. ne halbe Note besser sein, hätte ich früher angefangen. Aber ich hab eben keine Lust mich umzugewöhnen. Und es wird dabei bleiben.
Das lernen ist bei mir meistens nur ein paar mal durchlesen und sich ganz wenig was rausschreiben (nur das allernötigste^^.)
Wie siehts mti abschreiben bzw. spicken aus?
Also ich betrüge eher selten. Nur manchmal bei z.B. nem Musiktest. Es gab Gruppe a und b. Bei der einen Aufgabe war ne Tabelle halb ausgefüllt. Bei Gruppe a waren genau die Lücken vorgegeben die bei b gefehlt haben^^. War wohl ein Lehrerfail^^.
Helft ihr anderen wenn sie euch um Hilfe inenr Arbeit fragen?
Ich helfe eigentlich immer, wenn der Lehrer net sofort alles mitkriegen kann und ich die Frage genau weiß und sie recht kurz ist.

Mehrfachauswahl bei Lernmethode hatte ein Problem :/. Muss ich so lassen.


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Ach, bei dir auch? Ich hab morgen auch ne Chemiearbeit... Über was schreibt ihr denn?
Für gewöhnlich nehm ich mir immer vor ne Woche vorher zu lernen, letztenendes lerne ich 2-3 Tage vor der Arbeit und am letzten Tag ein bisschen mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir helfen uns schon recht häufig in den Arbeiten, wenn es die Bedinungen erlauben (wobei ich in ein paar Fächern ungünstig sitze - der linke Nebensitzter hat selber keinen Plan und der Rechte eine Sauklaue die keine Sau lesen kann). Was bei uns zum Glück oft der Fall ist, wir haben da recht 'tollerante' Lehrer (oder Lehrer die die Klasse in 2 Gruppen aufteilen und in zwei unterschiedliche Räume stecken, und damit auch keiner Abschreiben kann läuft der Lehrer immer zwischen den zwei Räumen hin und her... das war ein Traum damals ^^)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ach, bei dir auch? Ich hab morgen auch ne Chemiearbeit... Über was schreibt ihr denn?
> Für gewöhnlich nehm ich mir immer vor ne Woche vorher zu lernen, letztenendes lerne ich 2-3 Tage vor der Arbeit und am letzten Tag ein bisschen mehr...
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, 2 Klassenzimmer. Ich glaube da würde es abschreiben ohne Ende geben. Wenns keine Vollpfosten gibt, die net merken wenn der Lehrer kommt. Am besten, wenn der Lehrer in der einen Klasse ist in der einen einen Mega Radau machen. Dann kann die eine Häflte Flatrate abschreiben^^. Später wird halt mal umgedreht. Sauklaue ist dumm, wenn man mal abschreiben will. Und meine NAchbarn haben so gut wie nie Ahnung. Aber wenn jmd erwischt wird beim abschreiben gab es noch nie ne 6. Manche Lehrer sind auch echt toll: Wir hatten nen Lehrer in Chemie und Bio. In Chemie bei dem, wenn du nur das kleinste Geräusch gemacht ahst wurdest ermahnt. Das tolel war aber: Wir durften das Chemiebuch wegen des Periodensystems nutzen. Die Häflte hat nru ausm Buch abgeschrieben! (ich net^^. Ich blieb fair^^). Und in Bio wars tollste: 3/4 der Klasse schaut so ganz gechiltl währen der Arbeit in Ordnern und in Büchern nach, der sagt so: Ich tu mal so, als ob ich nix gesehen hätte. Alle schreiben weiter ab. Ich blieb fair, kp wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Meriane (13. Januar 2010)

Ich lern immer am Abend vor der Klausur und kann mich über meine Noten nicht beklagen.
Chemie Lk und Mathe LK meistens 1-2, Philo 1. Nur bei Sprachen ist es eher so 3 :/

Gespickt habe ich einmal bei einer Physik Klausur in der 11 und wurde direkt erwischt xD
Das dumme ist ich wusste eigentlich alle Formeln auswenig und hab das Teil gar nicht gebraucht. Lag aber noch in meinem Mäppchen.
Immerhin hab ich noch eine 5+ geschafft ^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Japp, hat es bei uns auch gegeben damals. So einen guten Schnitt hatte die Klasse in Bio noch nie, wie in dem Jahr als wir diesen Lehrer hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (13. Januar 2010)

Nunja, es kommt bei mir immer auf das Fach an, bei bestimmten
Fächer hab ich einfach eine "blockade" und möchte nicht verkacken,
da frag ich schon mal einen Mitschüler bzw. hab andere Methoden.

Wenn einer nach etwas fragt, dann sag ich es schon, wenn die
Antwort kurz geht und nicht von einer ganzen Frage die Antwort will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten nehm ich es so hin was ich bekomme..
Ich "vertrau" dann mal auf mein Wissen und was ich gelernt hab ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Ich lerne maximal 1 Tag vorher... wenn überhaupt :X
Betrügen? Never!
Andere helfen? Never!


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab seit der 8 ten Klasse nicht mehr richtig gelernt ( bin nu 13te  ;D ) und hatte bisher nie wirkliche Probleme.
Liegt aber vllt auch an mir.

aber ich merk nu einfach ( geht immerhin auffs Abi zu ), dass ich das lernen regelrecht verlernt habe.
Ich hock mich hin und will was lernen, geht aber einfach net.
Ich schreib dann schon so im schnitt meine 9-10 Punkte ( also 3+ bis 2 ungf ) und bin damit auch zufrieden, doch denke ich selber, wenn ich auch nur ein wenig tun würde, wäre ich schon viel besser.
Aber mir reichts  

mfg

Edit : meine Güte, warum soll man nicht betrügen ??
Wenn es einem der Lehrer so verdammt einfach macht ( Brille ab, alte Arbeiten korrigiert usw..... ) muss man das einfach ausnutzen.

In der 8ten hat das bei mir auch angefangen^^  ich hab mich egtl komplett durch Latein mit mogeln geprügelt ^^
im ersten vokabeltest hab ich gleich ne 5 bekommen.
Dann hab ich abgeschrieben und gleich ne 1-2 bekommen  xD
und dann ging das in Latein so weiter.
Da hat man dann halt bei Übersetzungsarbeiten das Deutsche pendant zum Text unterm Tisch und schreibt das fröhlich ab.
Das ging auch relativ einfach, da man wusste aus welchem Buch der Text drankam ( also Bellum Gallicum usw... )

ich habs nie bereut

was auch gut is sin "Sicherheitsblicke" wenn ihr in Mathe was macht und net wisst, obs stimmt... ich kuck immer rüber um mich zu versichern.


----------



## Soladra (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin einfach zu faul zum lernen^^ Bei ner Arbeit bei nem Lehrer nen Tiefen ausschnitt anziehen, und schon is sie da, die 2xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu faul zum lernen^^ Bei ner Arbeit bei nem Lehrer nen Tiefen ausschnitt anziehen, und schon is sie da, die 2xD


Frauen haben zu viele Vorteile in der Welt...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frauen haben zu viele Vorteile in der Welt...



zumindest in der schule-.-
ich bin so ein null lerner
deswegen schriftlich meistens 3-4
aber übers mündliche zieh ich das alles wieder ausem tal


----------



## Soladra (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> zumindest in der schule-.-
> ich bin so ein null lerner
> deswegen schriftlich meistens 3-4
> aber übers mündliche zieh ich das alles wieder ausem tal




Ich auch^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> zumindest in der schule-.-
> ich bin so ein null lerner
> deswegen schriftlich meistens 3-4
> aber übers mündliche zieh ich das alles wieder ausem tal


Ebenso...
Außer in Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2010)

Meistens lerne ich schon eine Woche vorher. Früher hab ich gar nicht oder 1 Tag vorher gelernt. ^^


----------



## Eisenschmieder (13. Januar 2010)

Ohne schummeln wäre jeder arbeitsschnitt um einiges schlechter bei uns...
lernen 2-3 tage vorher je nach fach...
aber ei9gentlich lernen wir noch ziemlich viel am tag der arbeit wenn jeder noch irgendwem was erklärt usw....


----------



## Skatero (13. Januar 2010)

Zur Zeit lerne ich ich meistens einfach ein Tag vorher, aber nächstes Jahr werde ich ziemlich früher anfangen, da dann meine Lehre beginnt.

Wenn ich betrüge, dann schreibe ich ab, aber das mache ich fast nie. Klappt auch nicht richtig, da bei den meisten Lehrern eine Version A und B gibt.
In Eglischtests (Wörtchen), wenn mir mal ein Wort nicht einfallt, schau ich einfach ganz unauffällig zum Nachbar. Ich wurde noch nie erwischt.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich schreib am Dienstag eine Lateinarbeit.
Eigentlich lern ich 1-2 Tage vor der Arbeit wenn überhaupt aber vor Lateinarbeiten hab ich den meisten _respekt_ und hab heute schon angefangen.
Für andere Arbeiten tu ich fast garnix. Ich arbeite gut im Unterricht mit und mach meine Hausaufgaben.So bekomm ich meine 2er 
Wenn anderen beim Betrügen helfen als Betrügen zählt , betrüge ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Ich werde auch nie erwischt wnen ich mal mach...
Heute Chemie gelernt. Ich sag mir vorher immer: D lernst jetzt die halbe Stunde...
Dann, les ichs mir 10 min max. durch und weiß nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll. Ich hab mir alles durchgelesen, alles von dem verstanden. Aber irgendwas felt halt dann. Aber ich hab in ner Arbeit noch NIE nix geschrieben. Dann schreib ich eben irgend nen scheiß hin, dass hat mir sicher schon den ein oder anderen Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

das klingt jetzt vielleicht bisschen lehrerhaft aber wenn man in der Schule aufpasst und mitarbeitet muss man Zuhause fast nix mehr machen.Vielleicht wenn man was nicht ganz verstanden hat aber sonst nicht mehr als Hausaufgaben.Ich muss es wissen ich bin schon mal sitzengeblieben und merk wie einfacher es ist mim Aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe immer ein paar Minuten vor der Probe noch in der Ordner reingeschaut und hab mir das leichteste Zeug gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal rutschten auch kleine Zettel in mein Mäpchen, in dem zufälligerweise Lösungen standen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> das klingt jetzt vielleicht bisschen lehrerhaft aber wenn man in der Schule aufpasst und mitarbeitet muss man Zuhause fast nix mehr machen.Vielleicht wenn man was nicht ganz verstanden hat aber sonst nicht mehr als Hausaufgaben.Ich muss es wissen ich bin schon mal sitzengeblieben und merk wie einfacher es ist mim Aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich als sitzenbleiber muss jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben
ich hab gemerkt das der erste eindruck ein bleibender ist und etwa 30% der note ausmacht
alte klasse lehrer mochten mich nicht -> sitzen geblieben
neue lehrer mögen mich -> durchschnitt von 2,3


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich als sitzenbleiber muss jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben
> ich hab gemerkt das der erste eindruck ein bleibender ist und etwa 30% der note ausmacht
> alte klasse lehrer mochten mich nicht -> sitzen geblieben
> neue lehrer mögen mich -> durchschnitt von 2,3




beim mündlichen auf jeden Fall.Aber beim schriftlichen finde ich überhaupt nicht.
Außerdem ist diese "Ich habe eine schlechte Note weil der Lehrer mich nicht mag"-Sache einfach eine Ausrede für die Eltern..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> beim mündlichen auf jeden Fall.Aber beim schriftlichen finde ich überhaupt nicht.



ja schon klar so wars auch gemeint^^
aber schriftlich ist nicht mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

es gibt aber massive Vorurteile über Sitzenbleiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für fragen musste ich in der ersten woche beantworten in der ich wiederholt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hat kaum Chancen sein schlechtes bild bei einem Lehrer auszugleichen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

morgen schreiben wir physik test und ich hab heute schonmal kurz reingeguckt aber irgendwie k.b da jetzt nochmal reinzuschauen ._. 

normalerweise lerne ich auch nicht 1-2 tage vor der arbeit/test


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Für Reli und Mathe so lerne ich meistens gar nix. Weil Mathe, ich mein im Unterricht muss mans ja raffen. Da kann man eig. nix lernen. Weil in der Schule muss man ja Mathe auch können um Schulaufgaben rechnen zu können. Also müste man es auch für die Arbeit können OHNE zu lernen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nie wirklich lernen brauchen... Ich konnte es auch so, weil ich während des Unterrichts aufpasste (oder durch eine Fügung des Schicksals, wenn ich hinten in der Ecke am Laptop am zocken war)... ansonsten, wenn ichs mal getan habe, habe ich nie "speziell" auf eine Arbeit hin gelernt sondern generell mir den Stoff reingepfiffen über die Zeit verteilt...

Betrogen habe ich nie... ich wüsste nicht was mir das bringen sollte... gute Noten? Wenn ich scheiße bin, dann hilft mir das auch nicht weiter... was habe ich davon wenn ich in Latein einen Schnitt von 2,3 habe, weil ich mich immer nur durchgemogelt habe und dabei nicht einen Satz gerade schreiben kann? Das widerspricht sich doch vollkommen...

Anderen geholfen habe ich dementsprechend auch nie...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe nie wirklich lernen brauchen... Ich konnte es auch so, weil ich während des Unterrichts aufpasste (oder durch eine Fügung des Schicksals, wenn ich hinten in der Ecke am Laptop am zocken war)...
> 
> Betrogen habe ich nie... ich wüsste nicht was mir das bringen sollte... gute Noten? Wenn ich scheiße bin, dann hilft mir das auch nicht weiter... was habe ich davon wenn ich in Latein einen Schnitt von 2,3 habe, weil ich mich immer nur durchgemogelt habe und dabei nicht einen Satz gerade schreiben kann? Das widerspricht sich doch vollkommen...
> 
> Anderen geholfen habe ich dementsprechend auch nie...



Arbeiten sind da, um den Schüler zu zwingen den Stoff zu lernen, damit ers fürs Leben kann. Aber Arbeiten verfehlen in der Praxis genau dies: Jeder Schüler lernt NUR für die Arbeit und nicht für länger. Damit sind Arbeiten eigentlich sinnlos. Aber was will man machen.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

ich zitiere mal einen meiner Lehrer

"Wer es bedauert was unnötig gelernt zu haben verdient es auch nicht was wichtiges zu lernen"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Mein eigenes Zitat:
Wer lernt ist nur zu blöd aufzupassen und betrügt, weil er sichs durch lernen einen Vorteil in der Arbeit verschafft. Also sind alle die viel Lernen Betrüger^^.
Solange es keine 4er gibt mach ich so weiter. Punkt.
Zitate sind zu 90% vom Schillinger^^.
Heute wieder Spruch( auf lateinisch, ich kann nur noch Deutsch. Schreibt er bei jeder Klasse jedes Jahr am Anfang hin):
Egal was du tust, tu es mit VErstand und habe stets das Ziel im Auge. Er hat gesagt, wenn er mal in Rente ist wird er jedes Jahr, wenn die Schule wieder anfängt denken: Jetzt hätte ich wieder den Spruch jeder Klasse an die Tafel geschrieben.
Das Ergebnis einer Arbeit hängt nur zu einem kleinen Teil vom Lernen ab... Sehr vielo mehr hängt vom Lehrer und seiner Fähigkeit ab Arbeiten zu konzepieren. Wenn der Lehrer unfähig ist, kann das Lernen auch nicht mehr viel bringen.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Januar 2010)

Hast meine PM gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schillinger ist der Zitateschöpfer, aber die meisten Stimmen wirklich.
Früher war ich mit 3er/4ern zufrieden. Heute ist meine Notenniveau auf eine 2 hochgerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (13. Januar 2010)

Für die Schule? In Nebenfächern? Auf den Tag wart ih noch wo ich da zu lernen anfange...
Matura(abi) spezialgebiete so standardmäßig n halbes jahr vorher angefangen und bissi französisch und mathe gelernt.
jetzt an der uni für alle fächer zusammen eig jeden tag am lernen, weils nicht wirklich anders geht. aber nur soviel ich auch gut vertrage. schätzungsweise 2-3h am tag max.

übrigens ist hausaufgaben machen, bzw in der stunde mitschreiben oder ähnliches auch lernen - nach meiner definition jedenfalls.
Ich glaub ich hab in der letzten schulklasse im jahr 2-5 hausaufgaben gemacht (deutsch ausgenommen, aber darüber will ich nichtmal erst nachdenken...das gleicht es mehr als aus) naj im nachhinein fragt man sich natürlich wie man damit durchgekommen ist. bzw merkt man es auch an meiner naturwissenschaftlichen kompetenz, dass an meiner schule iwas nicht stimmt, obwohl sie ja sehr angesehen ist ect. Aber das lern ich ja jetzt alles an der uni...^^

Joa und "betrügen" sowieso, das wäre dann meistens die einzige vorbereitung auf ieinen nebenfachmist, in der stunde davor schnell iwas zam schreiben. nur in latein hab ich schummelzettel in ihrer perfektion hergestellt. mit gleichem font bzw hintergrund ins wörterbuch eingeklebt, bzw ein "ovid" buch mit texten und ihrern übersetzungen mit edding in einen stohwasser verwandelt. hm ja die lehrer. stunde fängt an, iwan kommt man rein vom buffet (man will ja nicht i der pause lang anstehen) und fängt dann gemütlich an zu essen. ach wie vermisse ich sie die fressstunden religion, geschichte, bio, informatik.

sry für die miese textstruktur, aber ich liege am kachelofen und komm nicht gut an die tasten^^


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2010)

18:00 "Ich lern später"
20.00 "Ich lern dann später"
24.00 "Ich lern morgen vor der Schule"

Nächster Tag 8.00 "jetzt hats auch keinen sinn mehr"

so war damals mein schulalltag geprägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Dieses Jahr wirds net so gut mit 2ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Außer Mathe, die Lehrerin is 20000 mal besser wie der alte (Endres falls es jmd was sagt). Der alte Lehrer hat als Hausaufgabe immer 3 Textaufgaben gegeben, die wir noch nie gemacht haben. Wir mussten uns selbst erarbeiten wie es geht. Folge: Hälfte hat HA net gemacht, Arbeiten auch so extrem schwer: Shcnitt war 4. Jetztige Lehrerin: So gut wie 0 (sehr oft 9) Hausaufgaben, erste Arbeit megaleicht. Schnitt ist viiiel besser. (ok, manche sind einfach wirklich schlecht in Mathe und raffe gar nix, auch bei so extrem leichte Arbeiten). Aber die 6er Schüler vom alten Lehrer sind zumindest auf 4 oder so. Da sieht man: Viele Lehrer haben ein anderes Niveau. Der Lehrer kann viel, viel an der Note ausmachen. Beim alten hätte man Stunden lernen können, man wäre nicht gut gewesen. Weil in der Arbeit kam immer eine NEUE Aufgabe dran, die wir noch nie so oder so ählich gemacht haben.
Leider haben wir dieses Jahr einige neue unfähige dazubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Sowas dürfte eig net sein, diese Abhängigkeit vom Lehrer.
Ich vermisse den alten Relilehrer (Kruse):
Jede Stunde 1 Film, aus dem man was gelernt hat.
Unterricht interessant. (der Mann ist über 60 aber einfach nur genial und nicht altmodisch)
Unterricht niveauvoll, man hat auch viel verstanden.
Arbeit auch niveauvoll, aber eigentlich richtig gut.
Und dieses Jahr? Ne Lehrerin um die 40, die 10000 mal langweiliger is als der Kruse. Unterricht niveaulos. Ich melde mich gar nimmer, weil es unter meiner Würde ist mich für so billige fragen zu melden (ok, es gab 1 oder 2 Stunden am Anfang wo ich sehr niveauvolle Beiträge liefern konnte. Leider ist das nimmer möglich bei dem Niveau der Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Arbeit war kake (Fragen sinnlos).
Beim Kruse war es niveauvoll, man hat was FÜRS LEBEN (so ziemlich der erste Lehrer wo alles Gelernte fürs Leben war) gelernt und trotz der höheren Schwierigkeit war es viel besser inne zu werden als jetzt. Jetzt is Reli nur noch sinnlos und lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Der Lehrer muss den Schüler motivieren können, trotzdem niveauvoll sein und die Arbeit mit Sorgfalt (diligentia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) konzipieren. Beim Kruse hatte ich viel mehr Ansporn etwas zu lernen. Bei der neuen habe ich 0 Ansporn, weil es komplett sinnfrei ist.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 18:00 "Ich lern später"
> 20.00 "Ich lern dann später"
> 24.00 "Ich lern morgen vor der Schule"
> 
> ...



eine perfekte dokumentierung meiner gedankengänge^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> eine perfekte dokumentierung meiner gedankengänge^^



qft

aber ich glaub ich guck gleich nochma in den physik hefter ^^
letzter test war 6 und das kann irgendwie nicht sein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> qft
> 
> aber ich glaub ich guck gleich nochma in den physik hefter ^^
> letzter test war 6 und das kann irgendwie nicht sein



Das einzige was mich in der Phsyik interessiert hat und wo ich auch spitze war (ich hab während 4 Jahren bei dem Thema meine einzig genügende Note geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) war der Motor, 2 Takter, Wankel Motor, Otto Mottor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss heute noch wie man nen moped frisiert auf 110km/h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von daher dont worry gibt wichtigeres, z.B. Sexualkunde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ich gebs zu ich hab die Antwort geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2010)

Ich lerne nie für Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen schreib ich auch immer 3-4, wenn ich immer Lernen würde hätte ich immer 1-2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich in der Phsyik interessiert hat und wo ich auch spitze war (ich hab während 4 Jahren bei dem Thema meine einzig genügende Note geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schreib "Copyright und geistiges Eigentum von Thoor" hintendran und es passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2010)

Ich lern zur Zeit nie, Noten dementsprechend... einfach null bock. Und ich wurde mal beim Musiktest beim Spicken erwischt, aber mein Spicker war etwas zu offensichtlich, dagegen konnt ich in Chemie meinen Ordner rausholen und gechillt abschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Januar 2010)

Also, ich schreib ja nur noch drei Klausuren und dann noch Abi (aber da werd ich dann wohl ein bisschen mehr lernen).
In Mathematik werde/brauchte ich nicht (zu) lernen.
In Physik auf jeden Fall am Tag davor und evtl. davor den Tag auch noch. 
In Englisch lern ich am Tag davor. 

In der letzten Klausurenphase hab ich im Mathematik LK 15 Punkte gehabt, Physik LK 14 Punkte und Englisch GK 13 Punkte. Also die 1-Tag-vor-der-Klausur-lern-Taktik funktioniert bei mir super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Spicker oder Sonstiges benutze ich nicht. Helfen tu ich aber dennoch manchmal...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Außerdem ist diese "Ich habe eine schlechte Note weil der Lehrer mich nicht mag"-Sache einfach eine Ausrede für die Eltern..



Überhaupt nicht. Wir haben hier in der Schweiz ab dem nächsten Schuljahr "Sozialkompetenz" als Zusatzfach, d.h soviel wie, der Lehrer gibt dir Willkürlich eine Note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ausserdem sind Lehrer auch nur Menschen, Menschen die gegen andere Menschen manchmal Abneigungen haben, die natürlich mit aller Kraft bekämpfen (Lehrer müssen schliesslich objektiv sein), aber meistens siegt der Hass (Ein bischen starkes Wort).
Und jeder hat ja mal 'nen schlechten Tag.

BTT: Englisch/Mathematik lerne ich nur seehr wenig zu hause. Den Rest muss ich aber viel lernen, so vergehen locker 'mal 5 Stunden eines Mitwoch Nachmittags fürs Bio-Büffeln.
Ich lerne meistens mit meiner Mutter/Bruder, indem ich ihnen erkläre, worum es geht, denn sobald man das Thema kennt, und nicht Ziellos in Arbeitsblättern rumirrt, ist jedes Thema einfach.
Ich kann irgendwie nie bescheissen. Nicht, dass ich es nicht schon versucht hätte, aber irgendwas sagt mir immer: "Du wirst schreckliche Konsequenzen daraus ziehen", ich hab keine Ahnung wieso.

Grüsse.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2010)

Das gilt aber nur wenn man "mal" eine schlechte Note bekommt...

Wenn man dauernd eine schlechte Note kriegt und dann mit der Ausrede "Der Lehrer mag mich eben nicht!" kommt ist eigentlich schon klar das derjenige entweder faul wie Homer ist oder einfach nur dämlich...


----------



## Meriane (13. Januar 2010)

Kommt aber auch stark auf die Schulform und auf die Stufe an in der man ist.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist nach der 9 vom Gymnasium auf die Hauptschule und ist direkt von nem 4er Schnitt auf nen 1er Schnitt gekommen. In der 11 zurück aufm Gymnasium hat er aber wieder nur schlechte Noten gehabt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch stark auf die Schulform und auf die Stufe an in der man ist.
> Ein Kumpel von mir ist nach der 9 vom Gymnasium auf die Hauptschule und ist direkt von nem 4er Schnitt auf nen 1er Schnitt gekommen. In der 11 zurück aufm Gymnasium hat er aber wieder nur schlechte Noten gehabt.



Einer aus meiner Klasse letztes Jahr. War jahrelang net der hellste (Gymnasium). Der hat net mal gerade ausschneiden können und war laaaangsam. Jetzt geht er auf ein anderes Gymy, wo auch Hauptschüler (!!) da sind. Er wird irgendwann sein Abi machen. Bei uns hat er 3.5er Schnitt gehabt. Da hat er nur 1 und 2. also hängts auch extrem von der Schule ab :/.
Aber unser Abi, das schwerer sein wird ist dann net mehr wert als seins.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> also hängts auch extrem von der Schule ab :/.



Ich denk' nicht. Unsere Schule ist nämlich die schlechteste im Aargau (offiziel) und zu uns kam letztens einer, der von der Kantonsschule runtergefallen ist, der konnte nach einem Jahr sofort wieder da rein, so gut war der hier.


----------



## Naho (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich lerne sogut wie nie für eine Arbeit ausser ich steh mal zw 4-5 xD 
Ja bei uns in Österreich gehts nur bis 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber in den meisten Fällen geht sich ohne lernen ein 3er aus , sonst mach ich eine müdnl Prüfung auf ne 1 ^^
Ich betrüge zu meinen Gunsten sogut wie nie, jedoch helfe ich gerne Schulkollegen sollten diese Fragen haben.
Ich wurde auch noch nie erwischt ^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Januar 2010)

Ich denk es hängt eher von den Lehrern ab... Bestes Beispiel, ich bin in Mathe nie die Leuchte gewesen wie ich zugeben muss, aber ich hab bei meinem alten Mathelehrer immer ne 3-4 gehabt und jetzt bei meiner neuen Lehrerin BAM hab ich ne 5. Und das geht nicht mir so, unsere Klasse ist seit dieser Lehrerin generell abgesackt, ein Freund von mir der früher immer 1-2 stand, steht jetzt 4-5 oO. Aber von der Lehrerin wirds immer auf uns pöse Schüler geschoben -.-*


----------



## Reo_MC (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallou.
> Morgen steht Chemiearbeit an... ich fang heute an zu lernen
> 
> 
> ...



Dito



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch so ein Aufschieber und lernt einen Tag oder zwei davor und wie wirkt sich das auf eure Noten aus?



Bei Chemie definitiv. /edit: Erfahren wir wenn ich die Arbeit wiederkrieg...



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei mri ists so:
> Ich fang nen Tag vorher an und schreibe meistens 2 oder 3. Aber ich merke schon, dass ich hätte vllt. ne halbe Note besser sein, hätte ich früher angefangen. Aber ich hab eben keine Lust mich umzugewöhnen. Und es wird dabei bleiben.
> Das lernen ist bei mir meistens nur ein paar mal durchlesen und sich ganz wenig was rausschreiben (nur das allernötigste^^.)



Wieder Dito.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie siehts mti abschreiben bzw. spicken aus?
> Also ich betrüge eher selten. Nur manchmal bei z.B. nem Musiktest. Es gab Gruppe a und b. Bei der einen Aufgabe war ne Tabelle halb ausgefüllt. Bei Gruppe a waren genau die Lücken vorgegeben die bei b gefehlt haben^^. War wohl ein Lehrerfail^^.
> Helft ihr anderen wenn sie euch um Hilfe inenr Arbeit fragen?
> Ich helfe eigentlich immer, wenn der Lehrer net sofort alles mitkriegen kann und ich die Frage genau weiß und sie recht kurz ist.



Ich frage direkt nach - am Besten nicht den Lehrer -, bekomme umgehend Antwort und helfe selbst.

P.S. Dir und Mir viel Glück in Chemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (13. Januar 2010)

Spicken mit Stil!! Iphone machts möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sneedlewood (13. Januar 2010)

Bischen groß die Signatur, findest nicht?


----------



## timinatorxx (13. Januar 2010)

Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Bischen groß die Signatur, findest nicht?



ja ging ne kleiner mein flash editor spackt rum^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

ich fang meistens  so 2-3 Tage davor an zu lernen
ab und zu mal nen Spickzettel machen (kommt ganz auf den Lehrer drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Deanne (14. Januar 2010)

Ich lerne meistens 3-4 Tage vorher, weil ich sonst die Hälfte wieder vergessen hab. Dann nehme ich meine Unterlagen, lese sie durch und mache mir Stichpunkte, denn dabei kann ich mir am meisten merken. Ohne aufschreiben und markieren geht bei mir nichts. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, drucke ich mir auch schon mal einen kleinen Spicker aus. Bietet sich an, weil wir im Studium ziemlich viele Jahreszahlen kennen müssen und ich sowas gelegentlich vergesse. 
Meistens schaffe ich die Klausuren aber auch ohne.


----------



## Marvîn (14. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich am Tag vor der Arbeit vllt 10 Min etwas durchlese 
und mir Buchseiten/Lateinübersetzungen klein kopiere und irgendwohin klebe. 

In den Stunden vor der Arbeit noch n bisschen Spicker schreiben und sich um nen guten Sitzplatz bemühen. 
Hinten ist nicht gut, der beste Ort ist so in der 2. Reihe vorne ganz außen am Fenster oder an der Wand. 

Da ich eh immer Partnerarbeit mache und so auf Fehler hinweise und hingewiesen werde, kommt bei mir meistens ne 3 als Note heraus. 
Ausnahmefächer sidn Deutsch und Chemie. 
Deutsch da kann ich garnicht irgendwelche Gedichte analysieren und auf die neue Sachlichkeit der Arbeiter im 20.Jahrhundert beziehen, 
so wie der Rest der Jungengemeinde in meiner Klasseauch. Unsere Kollektivnote: 5, oder mit Glück ne 4. 

In Chemie bin ich der einzige im Umkreis von 3m um mich herum der dass kann, also arbeite ich alleine und helfe anderen bloß. 

Ich bin so auch ganz zufrieden, ich lerne so gut wie kaum (manche lernen 1 Woche und sind dann schlechter als ich) 
und schreibe einigermßen gute Noten, die mie reichen. 

Ich hab schon einen festen Berufswunsch, weiß was ich können muss und der Rest ist nur nervige Nebensache.


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Ich lerne normalerweise einen Tag vor der Klausur, obwohl ich weiß, dass es meistens nicht ausreicht. Allerdings gibt es da einige Fächer wo lernen meistens unnötig bzw. kaum nötig ist... dazu gehören Deutsch, Englisch usw.. In einigen anderen Fächern musste ich auch mal einige Tage mehr lernen z.B. für Spanisch oder VWL. Schummeln musste ich bis jetzt noch nicht, aber geholfen habe ich einigen Leuten schon. *g* Das funktioniert aber auch nicht bei jedem Lehrer.

Wenn man sich dabei die Zeit anschaut, die man beim Lernen fürs Studium opfert, liegen da echt Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Omg, man kann ja jetzt auch Beiträge bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD.
Design is bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig^^.
Also Chemiearbeit:
20 min durchgelesen
In der Arbeit 1 Drittel gewusst, 1 Drittel geraten und 1 Drittel aus NAtuwissenschaften hergeleitet.


----------



## pampam (14. Januar 2010)

Eigendlich habe ich bis jetzt nur auf die Mathe Abschlussprüfung (richtig) gelernt und ansonsten halt kurz davor nochmal durchgelesen, so wie es eben die meisten tun. In Berufsschule klappts (bis jetzt) ganz gut ohne zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Früher hab ich immer sehr spät angefangen zu lernen und bin gut damit durchgekommen ddann zur Abschlussprüfung in der Realschule hab ich n halbes jahr davor angefangen zu lernen.
Bei der zwischenprüfung in der lehre hab ich gar nciht gelernt (Ergebniss war dementsprechend schlcht)
und für die Abschlussprüfugn der Lehre hab ich 1nen Monat davor angefangen zu lernen (und mich dann geärgert :/ )


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Also ich mach das in der Berufsschule immer so : Wir bekommen meist am Anfang vom Jahr die Daten. Dann weiß ich immer schonmal beschied wann denn ungefähr was kommt *g*

Steht die Arbeit an, lerne ich meist nicht dafür. Es reicht auch so für die 1 ( Berufsschule fällt mir sehr leicht )
Als ich mein Abi gemacht habe, musste ich schon deutlich mehr lernen. Da hab ich meist 2 Tage vorher angefangen, meine Unterlagen zu ordnen, wichtige Dinge rauszuschreiben und nacheinander alles zu lernen.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (15. Januar 2010)

Zu spät... viel zu spät. Je nach Fach auch gerne in der Fünf-Minuten-Pause davor. Ich bin Künstler, ich darf das! :>

edit: 
Das fällt mir noch ne ganz tolle Geschichte ein.
Wir haben mal ne Geschichtsklassenarbeit geschrieben, zwar hab ich sogar etwas gelernt, aber eben nicht genug um irgendws besseres als ne 3 zu bekommen. So ging es eben nich nur mir, sondern noch ner Freundin. Aber welch ein Glück, ne andere Freundin (die viel besser war als wir alles zusammen :x) hatte mal wieder ne Zusammenfassung geschrieben. Und da kam meine Mittätetin auf die Idee diese an die Wand aufzuhängen... Eine abgetippte Zwei-Seiten-Zusammenfassung über den ganzen Stoff der letzten paar Monate. Das war so bescheuert, das hätte vielleicht klappen können. WENN... wir nich plötzlich einen Vertretungslehrer hätten, der was gegen Anti-Drogen-Prospekte hatte. xD
Man muss auch bemerken, dass an der Wand neben mir eine Meeeenge Zeug hing... von Fotos bis hin zu selbstgemalten Bildern bis zu sonstigen Text-Ausschnitten. (Ein Fail-Bild über meinen Geschichtslehrer hing 4 Monate lang an der Wand ohne dass es jemand gemerkt hatte... wir waren halt eine sehr kreative Wandseite.) 
Naja, jedenfalls war da alles so vollgeklebt, da wär dieses eine Blatt nicht aufgefallen. Der Vertretunglehrer verteilt die Blätter, meine Mit-Täterin grinst mich an... 
"Keine Macht den Drogen? Wieso hängt das an der Wand?"
Huch... der stand ja schon neben mir. "Ich häng das mal an... und was ist das... EINE GESCHICHTSZUSAMMENFASSUNG? Wo kommt das her?"
Wir: "Die war schon da..."
Letzendlich wurde meine Klassenarbeit nicht vorzeitig eingesammlt und ich durfte mein Unwissen vollkommen zur schau stellen. ("Welche schlimmen Arbeitsbedingunegn hatten die Kinder während der Industrialisierung?" - "Sie wurden in Käfigen gehalten." usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... hey, ich hab dafür nen halben Punkt bekommen! xD)
Naja, danach sind auch so drei Leute zu meinem richtigen Lehrer um zu behaupten, dass ich sowas nie tun würde. 
Und die Moral von der Geschicht, häng Drogen-Prospekte neben Spicker nicht". 


Ich hoffe sehr, dass mein Geschichtelehrer kein Buffed-Leser ist. (:


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Januar 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an wofür es zu lernen galt!

Für die ersten Klassenarbeiten bis zur 12 hab ich meistens einen Tag vorher gelernt! Für die Abiklausren bin ich doch deutlich früher angefangen und naja für mein Staatsexamen dann bestimmt 2 Monate vorher! Wenn man 6 Klausuren a 6 Zeitstunden innerhalb von 2 Wochen schreibt über Stoff der teilweise 3 Jahre zuvor durch genommen wurde reicht ein Tag vorher nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber glücklicherweise hab ich bestanden und muss nie wieder lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Aber glücklicherweise hab ich bestanden und muss nie wieder lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


i loled srsly


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Ich lern selten, außer, wenn man irgendwas auswendig lernen muss, in Geschichte beispielsweise.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Nwt Arbeit ne 2 bis 3 und Bio ne 2 plus...
Bei beiden 1 Tag vorher angefangen und nicht wirklich viel gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ok, das Thema in Bio hatten wir schon 4 mal und das gute ist, dass ich kaum was vergess was ich mal gekontn hab (außer in Physik die Formeln). Aber es waren auch paar neue Sachen dabei, ist jetzt nicht so als ob die 2 plus jetzt nur entstanden ist, wei lich es shcin 4 mal hatte in meiner Schulzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

Wann fang ihr (meistens) an zu lernen?
Einen Tag nach der Arbeit xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

îmmer zu spät... immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Januar 2010)

Also in der Schule habe ich, außer fürs Abi, nie länger als 1 Tag vorher gelernt. Beim Abi wars immerhin die Woche davor. Notentechnisch hat es (fast^^) immer locker gereicht. Aber Schulstoff ist ja noch relativ wenig.
An der Uni hat sich das alles geändert. Hier fange ich auch gut und gerne mal 2-4 Wochen (je nach Vorwissen, etc) an zu lernen. Das liegt einerseits daran, dass der zu lernende Stoff sich potenziert hat (in einem Semester so viel wie in der gesamten Oberstufe^^), andererseits auch daran, dass mich hier auch alles interessiert (sonst würde ich das Falsche studieren). Wobei ich auch hier sehr mit meinem Schweinehund zu kämpfen habe. Eigentlich hätte ich gestern/heute schon etwas lernen wollen, habs nun aber doch auf morgen aufgeschoben (um ehrlich zu sein wollt ich schon seit Neujahr lernen ;D ), aber noch ist ja auch Zeit. Nur 1 -2 Tage vorher reicht leider nicht mehr, bzw würd ich mir dann alles versauen.


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde dieses Ergebnis ja leicht erschütternt.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> îmmer zu spät... immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du lernst in der Schule am Tag der Arbeit?^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also ich finde dieses Ergebnis ja leicht erschütternt.


Ich nicht, hätte es etwa so erwartet :<.
In der Schule reicht es nunmal völlig, einen Tag vorher zu lernen.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Januar 2010)

Also für GK-Klausuren lerne ich nie. Deutsch, Englisch und Erdkunde...was will man da auch lernen? Entweder man kann es, oder eben nicht.

Aber für die beiden LK-Klausren Mathe und Physik lerne ich mit zwei aus meinen Kursen immer mindestens 1 Woche davor ordentlich zusammen. Dann meist...2-3 mal, zu dritt lernt es sich besser.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Ich sollte jetzt mal anfangen Mathe zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Des Thema raff ich zwar 100%, ich komm aber leider net drum rum die Taschenrechner Befehle zu lernen...
Für Deutsch lerne ich nie, weil für argumentieren etc. muss man nix können.
Ich hab mir aber vorgenommen, dass ich für die nächste Bio Arbeit ne Woche vorher anfang. So als Experiment (und ich will die 2 in Bio kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Januar 2010)

Mathe ist doch das leichteste der Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht ihr denn da?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mathe ist doch das leichteste der Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähh. So Graphen mit a b c d bestimmen. Und für des braucht man den Taschenrechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann noch exponentieller Wachstum und Wachstum generell. Und ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß net mal genau was noch drankommt... ich muss erst nochmal gucken XD. Das sind aber eher geschenkte Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Wachstum pah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Besser als unser alter Lehrer. Da waren die arbeiten so scheiße schwer. Da kamen nicht so normale Textaufgaben dran sondern so Überaufgaben.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Januar 2010)

Ach...Graphen sind im allgemeinen eher leicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ach...Graphen sind im allgemeinen eher leicht.



Ja. Ich kann a b c d bestimmen und so. Aber dann gibts halt solche Aufgaben, wo man nur mti Taschenrechner rechnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich weiß sonst über die Sinusfunktionen alles.Jez muss ich aber mal anfangen zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

